# possible move to kapparis



## PK01 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi we are visiting cyprus in june this year for 2 weeks with a view to researching a possible permanent move to kapparis in january next year would like to know more about the expat community in kapparis ie meetings , social events etc.
My husband will be retired and I hope to work part time. My occupation is mobile hairdressing I also have clerical skills so would like to know more about the opportunities in the area for employment.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PK01 said:


> Hi we are visiting cyprus in june this year for 2 weeks with a view to researching a possible permanent move to kapparis in january next year would like to know more about the expat community in kapparis ie meetings , social events etc.
> My husband will be retired and I hope to work part time. My occupation is mobile hairdressing I also have clerical skills so would like to know more about the opportunities in the area for employment.


Hi, welcome to the forum.

Most of our members are in the Paphos area, only a few over on the East Coast so I am not sure how much help we can be to you.

However please ask any questions you have about life in Cyprus in general and we will do our best to help you. Maybe in future you will be able to help expats who are looking to move to the East coast.

Most expats choose to relocate to the Paphos area as it is more of an all year round place whereas much of the east coast closes down for 4 months. That coast is much colder in the winter so the hotels close down and so do many of the restaurants etc.

Good luck in your move.

Veronica


----------



## PK01 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanx veronica for info


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

PK01 said:


> Hi we are visiting cyprus in june this year for 2 weeks with a view to researching a possible permanent move to kapparis in january next year would like to know more about the expat community in kapparis ie meetings , social events etc.
> My husband will be retired and I hope to work part time. My occupation is mobile hairdressing I also have clerical skills so would like to know more about the opportunities in the area for employment.




Hi i'm currently in process of trying to sort out a move to same area. have noticed most on here are paphos area. but i like the kapparis area mainly as been going for holidays for years & already have a 1 bed apartment in ayia napa

agree protaras & pernera is like a ghost town in winter it seems kapparis is an all year resort with quite a few bars, restaurants & shops. also mainly expats. the surrounding villages mainly cypriot community so no different summer or winter. paralimni is near too & as mainly residential just the same in winter. every kind of shops you can think off, great big supermarkets, banks etc

i was there 2 weeks ago with 10yr old daughter looking at houses. down to 3 maybe's. but kapparis my definate favourite. lovely 4/5 bed house with big pool near firemans beach. BUT is 350000 euro. whereas the 1 in frenaros same size but without pool is 240000. then looking at putting in a tiled pool & costs up to £25k. then 1 in paralimni just off main april 1st street is even cheaper at 200000 as bank repossession. but only small pool. course husband wants to see that cos its cheapest!!!!
but if we have our way it will be dearest if kapparis

going back in august with him as he doesnt trust us to pick 1 LOL. 
think worse part will be tying in moving out of house in london & into new place. on market now but if does sell quickly be a difficult few months. plan is if that happens we will stay in the 1 bed apartment but not big & with 3 of us plus 3 dogs (1 a big young mad thing) think it would be a nightmare


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Agree, the Kapparis area is very nice with a lot to do and all the facilities on hand that you could ever need, one comment about dogs and apartments though is that it may be a good idea to check with your committee that keeping dogs in your particular apartment block is allowed and if so how many.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its nice to see that we do now have some members living in that part of the island who can answer peoples questions based on personal experience.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

hoping will only be in apartment for week or so as be very cramped even if didnt have dogs

we met 1 of the committee last year & somehow pets came up. said that not allowed any. i said well apartment downstairs has 2 dogs & see at least 3 other dogs being walked out. told that as they had been there long term cant really tell them they have to get rid of them

but dont understand how in cyprus the committee can tell owners what they can do. if nothing in the paperwork when you buy surely its not legal. not likely to get reported as neighbour hasnt so will keep a low profile. did intend putting 2 dogs in kennels & keep the little old poodle as she wouldnt eat last time we left her. 
Do intend to put the 3 cats in a cattery. only on 1st floor so worried they would escape over balcony & run away. especially as a large number of cats there who meet opposite us to be fed (even tho feeding the cats is banned in the committee rules)


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

PK01 said:


> Hi we are visiting cyprus in june this year for 2 weeks with a view to researching a possible permanent move to kapparis in january next year would like to know more about the expat community in kapparis ie meetings , social events etc.
> My husband will be retired and I hope to work part time. My occupation is mobile hairdressing I also have clerical skills so would like to know more about the opportunities in the area for employment.




dont know if you already have an estate agent lined up but we used 2 and highly recommend Trish at Island homes. after seeing 2 houses so understood exactly what we need & crossed most off our viewing list. also showed us the best supermarkets & even told us where my daughter can do things she wants like swimming clubs
unlike another which i assume i am not allowed to name who spent a whole day taking us to see places that were nothing like we want. had said only resales but saw lots of new builds which could be possible if nearly completed. worse was 2 that hadnt even been started, just plots.
then rung before we came home asking if intended to put in an offer. knew we had to bring husband to view. got quite stroppy saying well any you like probably be sold in few months


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

thinking of nightmare of all of us in 1 bed apt. did consider renting a house for month or so but not likely to find anywhere that will take pets.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

madmum54 said:


> dont know if you already have an estate agent lined up but we used 2 and highly recommend Trish at Island homes. after seeing 2 houses so understood exactly what we need & crossed most off our viewing list. also showed us the best supermarkets & even told us where my daughter can do things she wants like swimming clubs
> unlike another which i assume i am not allowed to name who spent a whole day taking us to see places that were nothing like we want. had said only resales but saw lots of new builds which could be possible if nearly completed. worse was 2 that hadnt even been started, just plots.
> then rung before we came home asking if intended to put in an offer. knew we had to bring husband to view. got quite stroppy saying well any you like probably be sold in few months


Unfortunately there are many agents who will try to get clients to buy off plan as they can much more commission by selling for developers. We actively encourage people to buy resales with title deeds if they don't need a mortgage as it the safest option. As a company we only deal with a very small handful of developers which we know build quality at a reasonable price. This is only for people who need a mortgage as banks are still reluctant to give mortgages unless you have a very substantial deposit. We won't touch any of the big developers.

To show you properties that are off plan or half built when you obviously want something you can move into soon shows how unscrupulous these sort of agents are. 
Feel free to give the names of bad agents via Private messaging, not on the open forum.

Veronica


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

i was always told it was riskier buying off plan. the person agent took us to meet for new houses was very stroppy when i said that. said maybe years ago but actually safest option now. wasnt impressed by her anyway. young, blonde wearing skin tight mini dress & enormous high heeled platform shoes!!!!! tho her tottering around the building site did impress the builders LOL

plus the things she thought as advantages to us are not. like keep visiting to choice tiles, cupboards & everything. would be nice if lived in cyprus but not if have to pay over 1k to fly over
then the completion date on some was 1 year. and thats if on schedule


----------

